# Modbus mit twincat auf raspberry pi



## Z4rd3st (30 Juli 2014)

Kennt ihr ein gutes "Tutorial " wie ich einen Modus Master erstelle mit dem ich variablen auf dem raspberry pi lesen schreiben kann ?? Oder mir eventuell ein Beispiel zukommen lassen ??


----------



## HausSPSler (31 Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe dir lediglich den Tip wie du mit CODESYS V3 auf den Raspberry PI's entweder ModbusTCP Master oder ModbusTCP Slave machst:
über den Link kommst du an das CODESYS Projekt ran:

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4637

Egal was auf der einen Seite ist, Twincat oder was auch immer Pi kann Modbus TCP Master oder ModbusTCP Slave sein.
Hier die Anleitung / Tutorial wie man genau das ganze projektiert mit CODESYS hier wird ein Modbus TCP Slave am Raspiberry Pi angeschlossen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MeQBfQObgk



Grüße


----------



## MasterOhh (31 Juli 2014)

Soll der Master auf dem RasPI laufen? Was für Variablen willst du austauschen? Wenn etwas Hochsprachenkenntnisse vorhanden sind, lässt sich ein ModBus TCP Master oder Slave recht leicht selbst programmieren. Das ModBus Protokoll ist nicht geschützt und auch sehr simpel aufgebaut. Für 0815 Lesen/Schreiben von Coils oder Registern braucht man einen großen Teil der Funktionen von ModBus garnicht.


----------



## Zottel (31 Juli 2014)

Oder du schaust dir mal:
https://github.com/gass/libads
damit kann ein Linux-Rechner über Beckhoffs ADS-Protokoll kommunizieren.


----------



## Z4rd3st (1 August 2014)

Die beckhoff soll der Master sein der raspberry der Slave.
Ich möchte 2 Bits  ( 1. Bit 1=an 0= aus 2. Bit 1=rechts 0=links).
Dann noch einen integer für die Anzahl an Schritte ( am raspberry hängt eine selbsgebaute schrittmotor Steuerung ).
Möchte das ganze gern über Modus tcp machen sofern das mit einer cx9010-0001 möglich ist .


----------



## icemanfreez (27 September 2014)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein ähnliches Problem ich habe mir die oben genannten Tutorial angeschaut.

Ich habe eine CX-8090 programmiert und will über den Raspberry und die Codesys eine WebVisu dazu laufen lassen.
Die Eingänge/Ausgänge sollen angezeigt bzw geschalten werden.
Ich habe das ganze versucht über Modbus zu machen aber ich kann auf die CX nicht schreiben ablesen hat funktioniert an was könnte das liegen?

MFG


----------



## icemanfreez (27 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe mir eine CX-8090 von Beckhoff gekauft für meine Wohnungsautomation.
Die Programmierung an sich war ganz locker es funktioniert auch alles so wie ich das haben will.
So jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Jetzt will ich eine Webvisu dazu mit dem Raspberry Pi und Codesys einrichten weil ich einfach keine teuren Lizenzen kaufen will.
Ich habe mir auch 1 oder 2 Tutorials auf youtube angeschaut die ich hier im Forum gefunden habe allerdings hat es bei mir nicht so geklappt.
Ich konnte gar nicht auf die SPS (CX- 8090) zugreifen.
Daher lauten mein Fragen:
1.Mit welchen BUS sollte die Verbindung am besten stattfinden.
Mit MODBUS habe ich es wie im Tutorial versucht aber ich konnte keine Ausgänge schalten.
2.Kann mir bitte jemand erklären Schritt für Schritt wie ich das ganze konfigurieren soll so das ich von der Webvisu (Raspberry Pi codesys)auf das Programm von der CX-8090 schreiben bzw. die Ausgänge schalten oder die Eingänge beobachten kann?
Ich bitte euch um Hilfe weil ich schon einige Monate eine Lösung suche.Es ist sehr frustrierend wenn man keine Erfolge sieht.
Ich habe auch hier im Forum die Themen mit raspberry und Codesys verfolgt und auf google gesucht.

PS. Ich programmiere nicht hauptberuflich ich habe mir die SPS Kenntnisse teils selber bei gebracht und teils in der Meisterschule für Elektro-Technik gelernt.

MFG

Icemanfreez


----------



## shrimps (9 November 2014)

Hallo Icemanfreez,
bei mir ist es ähnlich.
Ich bin erst vor einigen Monaten in die Twincatwelt eingestiegen, aber von haus aus seit ewigkeiten Entwickler.
Ich habe mir eine CX1020 zugelegt und experimentiere damit rum und später kommt die Heizung und das Haus drann.

Ich bastele mit der Twincatvisu zwar rum, macht auch Spaß, aber ist leider nur mit teurem Geld (Lizens) zu einer WebWisu zu machen.
Mit Tame ect. habe ich es noch nicht versucht, wäre der nächste Schritt.

Hast du es hinbekommen und wenn, wie aufwendig ist das mit den ganzen Variablen ?

Mfg
Shrimps


----------



## Hack (10 November 2014)

Hallo,

das auf dem CX-8090 die Webvisu Lizenz kostenlos dabei ist, ist dir schon bewusst?
Da würde ich den einfachen weg gehen!
Siehe auch:
http://www.beckhoff.at/cx8090/

Grüße


----------



## HausSPSler (10 November 2014)

Hi,
also wenn hier einer mal ein Twincat projekt mit Modbus anhängt, würde ich das passende Raspberry Pi Gegenstück dazu erstellen...gemeinsam schaffen wir das!
Grüße


----------



## icemanfreez (11 November 2014)

Ich habe das ganze jetzt mit eine andere Software jetzt realisiert (Spider Control) hat alles sehr gut funktioniert musste 50 Euro für die Webserver Lizenz zahlen.Was aber mir nicht gesagt wurde von Anfang an ist, dass ich mit der Demo Version von Spider Control nur 20 Variablen verknüpfen kann die Vollversion würde um die 2000 Euro kosten und jetzt bin ich am überlegen was die beste Lösung ist und vor allem die günstigste.Erst mal warte ich ab und gehe am 25.11 zur Sps Messe in Nürnberg und schau ich mich um.


----------



## HaeM (11 November 2014)

Hallo Hack,

woraus schließt Du, das die Beckhoff Webvisu kostenlos ist?

Laut Preisliste von Beckhoff kostet die TwinCAT PLC HMI Web Lizenz 300,- exkl. Liste.(Bestellnummer TS1810-0001)

Die Produktbeschreibung sagt meiner Meinung nur aus, das es möglich ist die Webvisu zu aktivieren, von kostenlos steht da nix.

mfg
Haem


----------



## Hack (11 November 2014)

Hallo,

die Lizenz ist bei dem Gerät dabei. Ich habe das selber in Verwendung.
Einfach den Hacken setzen und los geht es!!!
Siehe auch:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...cx8090/html/cx8090_webservice_webvisu.htm&id=

Grüße


----------



## Z4rd3st (14 November 2014)

Sorry aber meine SPS ist die CX9010-0001 immer noch ....
das mit dem modus hab ich geregelt ich hab es mit der webvisu installiert 
muss nur suchen wo ich bei twincat einen modbusteilnehmer hinzufügen kann (raspberryPI)


----------



## Hack (14 November 2014)

In TwinCAT musst du als erstes das Modbus TCP Supplement installieren (Kostenpflichtig).
Dann kannst du eigentlich genau nach Infosys vorgehen. Kommt dann drauf an ob du Server oder Client bist.
Bei konkreten Fragen kann ich dir gerne weiter helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Z4rd3st (14 November 2014)

Wie gesagt ich habe modbus und Web hmi alles auf der beckhoff installiert über den ftp und dann über den Remote destop 
Ich möchte nun eigentlich nur bei twincat den raspberry als Client hinzufügen und dann bestimmte Bits und integer lesen / schreiben


----------



## Hack (14 November 2014)

Der Client wird nicht hinzugefügt. Du hast ein XML-File für die Konfiguration der Coils und Register.
Der Client liest dann aus bzw. schreibt.
Es braucht nur XML-File und vier Arrays in der SPS. Ist im Beckhoff Information System alles erklärt.

Grüße


----------

